# 3 needed to fill slots for charter



## aakall123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Need three to fill an offshore Tuna trip, $300 a piece, cover everything.
PM me if interested.


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

when?


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

When and where?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

What they said?^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Charter*

^^^^^ And add w/who?


----------

